# Smoke Hollow Electric Temperature Issues



## eroc1 (May 15, 2008)

What up everyone

Now I think this may have been discussed in other forums but here’s more information. Today, I check the temperature on my smoker. I have a Smoke Hollow upright. I used a digital temperature probe to see what the smoker said compared to what was actually the temperature. Man, it’s like 100 degrees off!! 
Here is what I am going to do. I’m going to drill a hole in the front and use a second party Temperature gauge. Below is the gauge I bought.

http://www.kck.com/bbq_thermometer_barbecue_grill_smoker_temperature_  gauge.html 

A second thing I plan I do is mark the dial of the heating element. Get some red model paint, and put a dot where the temp is 225, 250, and 300. This way, there is no guesswork. On my smoker, 225 is right below the “W” in the word LOW. 250 is one dash past that. I have not found 300 yet. That’s tomorrow. That’s all for now. If anyone else has good ideas on modify this smoker, get back with me. Laters.


----------



## white cloud (May 15, 2008)

Allways trust the internal, manually installed probe. Don't even bother with the door thermo. I am just going to remove mine and fill the holes up.


----------

